# 2 week no water ...harvest time soon



## bONGWATER321 (Sep 20, 2005)

when do you know the corect time to cut the water at that 2 week period before you harvest?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Sep 20, 2005)

Water when needed .
You can hold off a day or 2 before harvest if you wish.

There's a marijuana myth that "water stressing" a plant before harvest increases THC.
It doesn't.
In fact, THC begins to degrade if the plant gets too dry.


----------

